# Sticky  Please read



## Scoonafish

After reading a lot of the posts in here it is more than apparent that we have all learned how to hunt rabbit and squirrel in many different ways. Some I personally disagree with, but if it is done in an ethical and legal manner, then there is no reason to attack or personally bash any member. Nothing fuels the anti-hunters than hunters fighting amongst themselves and they are watching all of us.

Intelligent debates are great. Lets keep it that way. Personal bashing will not be tolerated and will be reported. Please respect the site and each other. There is nothing wrong with agreeing to disagree. Keep it clean guys. Thanks!!


----------



## Joe Blow

I respect that, but there's some things that you say that is just hogwash.


----------



## Cleankill47

It would be great if you removed this sticky post, and maybe replace it with a skinning guide or something...


----------



## Bo

i totally agree its u kind of guys that will save hunting
:beer:


----------



## Akount

i totaly agree. its you guys who will save hunting :withstupid:


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL

I whole heartedly agree with you :withstupid:


----------



## coastwalker

Is anyone interested in a 5 year old, 100% squirrel proven, hot-nosed Treeing Walker?
I mainly hunt cougar, bear and racoon, so she gets to stay at home too often nowadays. Too many squirrels not enough time.


----------



## Bo

keep it clean guys


----------



## Estaban

:thumb: Well said Scoonafish. Well said.


----------



## laptop100

i respect all of your oppinions. I think that this thread is a waist of space.


----------



## squirrelshooter97

sure is random.


----------



## Stonegoblet

yeah, it really is... :withstupid:

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## bmxfire37

sounds good to me


----------



## 308

:withstupid: :withstupid: :lol: :beer: :sniper:


----------



## drjongy

What's wrong with you varmit hunters!!! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## 308

A lot :lol:


----------



## Cleankill47

Please remove this sticky.

Replace it with something useful, like an anatomy guide for shot placement or something. It's irritating seeing this as a sticky every time I come to this subforum.[/b]


----------



## fatkid

keep it clean and dont worry about what other people say just make sure you hunt legal :sniper:


----------



## trikortreat

yea im pretty sure we all knew about this i say get rid of it cuz it takes up alot of space.

Lets all go huntin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squirrelhunter

I'm one of those cuddly little animal huggers. so I suddenly found an interest in cute little birdies when I became unemployed, and hung out birdfeeders so I could watch 'em eat breakfast when I did. You couldn't believe my frustration when I attracted more squirrels than birds at first. so I payed a visit to my local WalMart and bought a nice, cheap plastic airgun and some Crosman hollowpoint pellets to kill the little bastards. I live in massachusetts, so I can't get a REAL gun much less fire one off in my neighborhood. I shoot nothing else. The chipmunks seem to be content to pick up the seed that falls on the ground and I love them. once in awhile now, a new squirrel comes along that doesn't know that I consider him a worthless rodent. then this happens:








I have rabbits, chipmunks and other creatures on my property that don't bother my birdfeeders or even my garden. But these squirrels don't want to leave my birdfeeders alone. I even tried repellent mothball bags and other methods. I want to feed the birds, NOT the squirrels. Now, they run from the feeders so fast that they break their legs falling to the picket fence when I open a door or window. I ENJOY hunting them now. I chase them down and kill them. I've even purchased a more effective weapon, a new Crosman Storm XT 1000fps pellet rifle. That's what did the damage above, and this:















So, maybe THAT'll get this post goin' real good!


----------



## van cass

:-? I agree with your statement. Because of callus use of our neighbor's willingness to permit hunting on their property, My son and I have had to reestablish good relationship with them. If it was'nt for my son's always getting their permission, his trapping and hunting would be viewed as trespassing. Needless to say these neighbors have not restricted us, but they have other ones.


----------

